# Does this look good to you? (Pic)



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Ive got a job shooting 25 rod and reel combos for a local tackle shop and was wondering if this looks good enough to sell?

I used a quick lighting set up just to find out what the guy is looking for as far as the angle he wants. Pay no attention to the shadows.

I will use softer lighting on the next shoot.
I don't have soft boxes,,but have a plan that I think will work with some 2'X4' fluorescent lights.


















Copyrighted


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks very professional.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like it. I like it with some soft shadow such as this one has anyway. Great job.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks good. I would also recommend going and picking up some old shrimp net, pea gravel and sand. You can use all three in different ways to give a different background to the product while maintaining the focal point of the image at the same time. Oh, don't forget some appropriately sized lures and such to accent the photo.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I think it looks great and shows the product very well! I'm not a photographer, but I'm a consumer!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It looks good to me Rick.

Question - Will you or the customer be printing the pics? If so, what size? Do you need to adjust cropping for standard size prints such as 5x7 or 8x10? I guess I was wondering if cropping really matters in the finished product?

Just thinking out loud this morning.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Its a standard size now Mike,,,Im gonna keep it like it is.
Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

just remember every thing you add to the pictue ( lures, sand, nets, etc.) will take away from the very item your trying to sell.

or so i have been taught.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought it was taken in a softbox!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the quality is great. Trying to capture the features of interest could be hard. I know that is a Jigging rod with a palming reel seat, but others might be wondering if the reel is on backwards as the reel seat threads are facing forward. Image is great though.

Tom - DBG


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks very nice to me. I see, at least on my monitor a lack of definition at the reel handle and reel. You can not see the edges. You may also want to try a shot in a "landscape mode" by rotating the the handle to the rear of the reel. Very nicely done Captain. But you alway appear to take great care in your layouts.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I think simple sells,,,in a case like this. Thanks for your comments guys.


----------

